# front clip



## auk113 (May 2, 2003)

can any one suggest a good reputable place to get a front clip for s14 . your response will be greatly appreciated


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

there are A LOT of placees you can get a front clip..it depends where you live..

if you live in west cost (cali), i recommend phase2motortrend
www.phase2motortrend.com
if you live on the east coast, you could give heavy throttle a try..
www.heavythrottle.com


----------

